# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  software TeamSystem

## annadauria

Salve,
poichè vorrei cambiare il programma di contabilità allo Studio...
volevo chiederVi un'opinione sul programma TeamSystem, se, ovviamente, qualcuno di Voi lo utilizza o lo conosce.
E se secondo Voi esiste un software di contabilità/fiscale che ha il minor numero di difetti... o se magari ne esiste qualcuno che non ne ha!!!
Lo comprerei subito... così almeno evito di impazzire... soprattutto sotto scadenza!
Grazie a tutti quelli che vorranno aiutarmi.
Saluti
Anna

----------


## fabrizio

Noi in studio lo usiamo, devo dire che ci troviamo benissimo anche per quanto riguarda la fase di aggiornamento software a seguito di novit&#224; fiscali introdotte...
Ciao

----------


## conslavoro

> noi in studio lo usiamo, devo dire che ci troviamo benissimo anche per quanto riguarda la fase di aggiornamento software a seguito di novità fiscali introdotte...
> Ciao

  anch'io in studio lo uso.. Ed è buonissimo.. Secondo me, il migliore in giro...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve,
> poich&#232; vorrei cambiare il programma di contabilit&#224; allo Studio...
> volevo chiederVi un'opinione sul programma TeamSystem, se, ovviamente, qualcuno di Voi lo utilizza o lo conosce.
> E se secondo Voi esiste un software di contabilit&#224;/fiscale che ha il minor numero di difetti... o se magari ne esiste qualcuno che non ne ha!!!
> Lo comprerei subito... cos&#236; almeno evito di impazzire... soprattutto sotto scadenza!
> Grazie a tutti quelli che vorranno aiutarmi.
> Saluti
> Anna

  
Puoi dare un'occhiata a questo...semplice, intuitivo, affidabile...economico!  http://www.commercialistatelematico....telematico.pdf

----------


## deny

noi usiamo la Teamsystem e l'unico inconveniente che incotriamo è il prezzo.
(circa 4000 euro). Per cui noi un pensierino sul programma cosigliato da Danilo lo faremmo. Qualcuno che già lo usa può dirci cosa c'è (se c'è) di negativo? grazie

----------


## ELLEEMME

anche io uso teamsystem ed è sicuramente la ferrari dei software. Essendo una ferrari il prezzo è purtroppo un po altino. Se dovessi necessariamente affrontare un cambio valuterei praticamente  il consiglio del Dr.Sciuto.

----------


## paolab

ti posso consigliare "Il contabile telematico", prova a dare un'occhiata su: http://www.commercialistatelematico....telematico.pdf 
Il costo è così basso da non sermbrare vero.... eppure è un software completo!
Prova ad approfondire!  :Smile:

----------


## luigino

> ti posso consigliare "Il contabile telematico", prova a dare un'occhiata su: http://www.commercialistatelematico....telematico.pdf 
> Il costo è così basso da non sermbrare vero.... eppure è un software completo!
> Prova ad approfondire!

  SOTTOSCRIVO !!! 
Lo sto usando da diverso tempo, e mi ci trovo da favola  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Oltre ad essere completo, è anche molto facile da usare... l'interfaccia utente è davvero bella e lo rende molto immediato.

----------


## Tazenda78

Noi lo usiamo in studio, sia per la contabilit&#224; che per le paghe, ho avuto modo di confrontarmi anche con altri software, ma devo dire che il teamsystem a mio modesto avviso &#232; uno dei migliori. Comunque il difetto &#232; il costo, davvero molto (forse troppo) caro rispetto agli altri!

----------


## luigino

> Noi lo usiamo in studio, sia per la contabilità che per le paghe, ho avuto modo di confrontarmi anche con altri software, ma devo dire che il teamsystem a mio modesto avviso è uno dei migliori. Comunque il difetto è il costo, davvero molto (forse troppo) caro rispetto agli altri!

  Secondo me, le cose stanno cambiando...
Fino a qualche anno fa, gli unici programmi utilizzabili negli studi commerciali erano i "tradizionali" Teamsystem, Sistemi, Osra, Zucchetti.
Oggi la realtà è DIVERSA!!! FINALMENTE!!!
Si sono affacciati sul mercato altri produttori con software più moderni (vedi, ad esempio, ContabileTelematico, o Italsoftware) e qualitativamente OTTIMI. Devo dire anzi, che questi software dispongono anche di funzionalità ASSENTI nei software "tradizionali".
I prezzi praticati da questi produttori sono peraltro DECISAMENTE COMPETITIVI, anche perché devono scardinare l'oligopolio creato dalle software house "tradizionali".

----------


## dottorG

> Io non lo volevo dire, per non sembrare "di parte". 
> Però, visto che _mi ci tirate per i capelli_, confermo che tra i due io ho scelto "contabile telematico"!!!

   

> Secondo me, le cose stanno cambiando...
> Fino a qualche anno fa, gli unici programmi utilizzabili negli studi commerciali erano i "tradizionali" Teamsystem, Sistemi, Osra, Zucchetti.
> Oggi la realtà è DIVERSA!!! FINALMENTE!!!
> Si sono affacciati sul mercato altri produttori con software più moderni (vedi, ad esempio, ContabileTelematico, o Italsoftware) e qualitativamente OTTIMI. Devo dire anzi, che questi software dispongono anche di funzionalità ASSENTI nei software "tradizionali".
> I prezzi praticati da questi produttori sono peraltro DECISAMENTE COMPETITIVI, anche perché devono scardinare l'oligopolio creato dalle software house "tradizionali".

  Devo dare ragione ma solo in parte. E' perfettamente vero che oramai le funzionalità sono abbastanza simili la differenza la si può vedere nel rilascio di aggiornamenti. Avere velocemente aggiornamenti che si adeguano alle nuove normative è un grosso vantaggio. E' da anni che uso un software "brand" è devo dire la verità mi trovo benissimo perchè riesce SEMPRE ad essere aggiornato. Il produttore mi offre l'opportunità di ottenere molte informazioni riguardanti alle nuove normative/procedure senza perdere molto tempo. Riuscire a gestire velocemente e senza preocupazioni le varie contabilità mi permette di dedicare più tempo per fare consulenza piuttosto che seguire registrazioni o stampe varie come sento molti colleghi che arrivano sempre con affanno alle varie scadenze senza mai aver tempo da dedicare ai clienti.
Questo è il mio punto di vista e la mia esperienza. Ci sono colleghi che condividono?

----------


## Fabiana

Non sono molto d'accordo sul problema prezzo: è molto più caro il SW di buffetti, almeno sulla monoutenza. L'unica cosa che non mi piace molto del teamsystem è l'interfaccia: i comandi non sono così immediati come nel buffetti. 
Fabiana

----------


## luigino

> . Riuscire a gestire velocemente e senza preocupazioni le varie contabilità mi permette di dedicare più tempo per fare consulenza piuttosto che seguire registrazioni.

  Ma... io con Contabiletelematico, ritengo di gestire le mie contabilità molto velocemente. Molto più di quanto facessi con i software della Osra. 
Secondo me, il tempo da dedicare ai clienti dipende sia dalla bontà del software, sia dall'organizzazione del lavoro all'interno dello studio.
Dipende anche dalla confidenza che si ha col proprio software: io ad esempio, con Teamsystem proprio non mi sono trovato, altri ne hanno digerito la logica e lo usano speditamente. E' un pò come le automobili, bisogna cercare di utilizzare il "mezzo" più adatto al "proprio stile di guida".

----------


## panny

Utilizzo Teamsystem da tre anni e confermo tutto ciò di buono che è stato detto; in precendenza avevo Profis di Sistemi ed il paragone non regge davvero, Teamsystem è molto più chiaro ed immediato in tutte le funzioni e gli aggiornamenti sono sempre precisi e puntuali. Saluti a tutti e buon lavoro.

----------


## dottorG

> Ma... io con Contabiletelematico, ritengo di gestire le mie contabilità molto velocemente. Molto più di quanto facessi con i software della Osra. 
> Secondo me, il tempo da dedicare ai clienti dipende sia dalla bontà del software, sia dall'organizzazione del lavoro all'interno dello studio.
> Dipende anche dalla confidenza che si ha col proprio software: io ad esempio, con Teamsystem proprio non mi sono trovato, altri ne hanno digerito la logica e lo usano speditamente. E' un pò come le automobili, bisogna cercare di utilizzare il "mezzo" più adatto al "proprio stile di guida".

  Si è vero ma ci sono alcuni software (non voglio citare per evitare publicità) che hanno la gestione studio dove lo studio viene gestito come una azienda. Ciò significa avere uno scadenziario, un planing di lavoro dello studio, la parcellazione, ecc.. Questo strumento mi permette di sapere chi sta facendo cosa e le tempistiche. Altra soluzione che ho adottato un controllo incrociato tra dipendenti. Un dipendente controlla l'operato di un altro dipendente, questo non per un mero controllo di chi lavora o no ma una verifica della bontà delle scritture. Spesso se noi ricontrolliamo il ns. operato non riusciamo a vedere eventuali scritture non corrette cosa che se un'altra persona verifica riesce. Tutto ciò per dire si a software buoni ma ci vuole anche una buona organizzazione interna.

----------


## dottorG

> Utilizzo Teamsystem da tre anni e confermo tutto ci&#242; di buono che &#232; stato detto; in precendenza avevo Profis di Sistemi ed il paragone non regge davvero, Teamsystem &#232; molto pi&#249; chiaro ed immediato in tutte le funzioni e gli aggiornamenti sono sempre precisi e puntuali. Saluti a tutti e buon lavoro.

  Non concordo con il collega la nuova versione che si basa su SQL &#232; veramente semplice ed immediata.

----------


## brento@mynet.it

> Io non lo volevo dire, per non sembrare "di parte". 
> Però, visto che _mi ci tirate per i capelli_, confermo che tra i due io ho scelto "contabile telematico"!!!

  Ma le dichiarazioni dei redditi devo farle in esterno oppure c'è un programma poi agganciabile?  :Confused:

----------


## luigino

> Ma le dichiarazioni dei redditi devo farle in esterno oppure c'è un programma poi agganciabile?

  E' agganciabile ai software SOGEI. 
Oltre ad essere gratuiti, io li trovo molto immediati.
In questi ultimi anni sono molto migliorati.

----------


## darko80

Team System &#232; di una complessit&#224; assurda.
Macchinoso e lento.
Al di l&#224; del costo, &#232; la struttura del software stesso il vero problema, soprattutto per studi di grandi dimensioni. A parer mio  :Smile:  Ritengo oggi un bravo programmatore &#232; quello in grado di realizzare software snelli e immediati.
E poi per piu di 3000€/anno ci si aspetta un software perfetto...
Sto valutando con adeguato interesse il Contabile Telematico. Ho testato la demo Express e mi sembra davvero semplice e veloce. Chi gi&#224; lo utilizza quotidianamente pu&#242; dirmi cosa ne pensa del modulo aggiornamenti? Sono puntuali? 
Grazie

----------


## brento@mynet.it

> E' agganciabile ai software SOGEI. 
> Oltre ad essere gratuiti, io li trovo molto immediati.
> In questi ultimi anni sono molto migliorati.

  .... nel senso che devo caricare i dati a mano oppure posso con un tasto faccio la magia del passaggio dei dati?

----------


## luigino

> .... nel senso che devo caricare i dati a mano oppure posso con un tasto faccio la magia del passaggio dei dati?

  C'è anche la procedura per esportare i dati nei software SOGEI in automatico.

----------


## darko80

> Team System è di una complessità assurda.
> Macchinoso e lento.
> Al di là del costo, è la struttura del software stesso il vero problema, soprattutto per studi di grandi dimensioni. A parer mio  Ritengo oggi un bravo programmatore è quello in grado di realizzare software snelli e immediati.
> E poi per piu di 3000/anno ci si aspetta un software perfetto...
> Sto valutando con adeguato interesse il Contabile Telematico. Ho testato la demo Express e mi sembra davvero semplice e veloce. Chi già lo utilizza quotidianamente può dirmi cosa ne pensa del modulo aggiornamenti? Sono puntuali? 
> Grazie

  
Mi auto quoto per ricevere risposta  :Smile:  
Grazie  :Smile:

----------


## luigino

> Mi auto quoto per ricevere risposta  
> Grazie

  Si, gli aggiornamenti sono puntuali.
Ma soprattutto, l'ho apprezzato per come è strutturato: interfaccia Windows pratica, ed efficiente, senza "strani" comandi che nulla hanno a che fare con la professione del commercialista.

----------


## annadauria

mi spiegate come fa la software house del "contabile telematico" ad abbattere così tanto i costi, io attualmente allo studio ho un software che mi costa 2.800,00 l'anno e che reputo il peggiore che io abbia mai conosciuto.
Non per diffidenza.. è che c'è così tanta differenza di prezzo che un pò mi  spaventa... scusate la mia sincerità, ma credo sia anche normale visto che non ho mai trovato un software che costi così poco.
So bene che il prezzo alto molto spesso non sia indice di qualità... ma mi genera un pò il dubbio... spero di essere stata chiara e di non creare fraintendimenti... 
ho sentito sempre parlare bene del contabile telematico... e dalla presentazione del link mi sembra ottimo... come si fa per provarlo...? 
ma passando dal contabile al fiscale... bisogna agganciare i conti o è tutto automatico e già impostato? ed un cespite una volta caricato in co.ge. viene automaticamente scritto nel libro cespiti o c'è bisogno di qualche manovra particolare? 
saluti

----------


## brento@mynet.it

> C'è anche la procedura per esportare i dati nei software SOGEI in automatico.

  ed è quì che iniziano le mie titubanze.... nell'uso dei software sogei. Ametto di non conoscerli per niente ma quelle poche volte che ne ho dovuto usare qualcuno per obbligo mi sono trovato di fronte delle interfacce alquanto machivelliche...... inoltre, chiedo, si possono poi archiviare ? si possono modificare ? ogni volta che intervengo sulla contabilità devo poi rifare l'esportazione? certo se il software del commercialista gestisse tutto all'interno sarebbe il massimo........  :Wink:

----------


## luigino

> mi spiegate come fa la software house del "contabile telematico" ad abbattere così tanto i costi,saluti

  Questo dovresti chiederlo al produttore...
Comunque, uno dei motivi, sicuramente, è che non producono i dichiarativi, ma si agganciano ai software SOGEI.
Inoltre, il prezzo di 185,00 EURO non include l'assistenza telefonica, che in caso di necessità può essere acquistata parte. Io personalmente, non l'ho richiesta, avendo imparato ad utilizzare il programma "smanettando", e guardando il videocorso.

----------


## luigino

> ed è quì che iniziano le mie titubanze.... nell'uso dei software sogei.

  Il software per la registrazione dei contatti di locazione (ad esempio) lo reputo pessimo, ma i dichiarativi li ritengo più che validi.
Non dico che siano perfetti, ma quelli a pagamento lo sono?
Io, per anni, ho fatto le dichiarazioni con i software di una casa molto nota... ad ottobre i controlli sulla conformità delle dichiarazioni davano sempre luogo a "sorpese" (errori bloccanti) ed impiegavo molto tempo per sistemare le cose.
Con i software SOGEI, il problema è MOLTO più limitato (del resto, è lo stesso produttore di ENTRATEL). 
Altro vantaggio sono le simulazioni in corso d'anno. E' facilissimo duplicare una dichiarazione "ufficiale" al fine di verificare il carico fiscale sotto diverse ipotesi.

----------


## darko80

I sotware di contabilità delle big houses costano troppo semplicemente per questioni di vecchi oligopoli di mercato.
Un software completo e aggiornato non produce alcun costo elevato per la software house, tranne che per l'assistenza. I costi maggiori sono lì, ma anche in questo caso avrei le mie riserve. L'assistenza non è mai ai livelli del canone pagato. Scindere il programma dall'assistenza è un'ottima mossa commerciale.
L'importante è che Contabile Telematico sia aggiornato puntualmente, altrimenti perde competitività.

----------


## Cuccioli

Sono una commercialista, residente nella provincia di Agrigento.  
Pure io non mi ritengo del tutto soddisfatta del software che utilizzo, poichè macchinoso, incompleto e sopratutto non sempre aggiornato con tempestività. Mi sono informata con qualche collega, da cui ho ricevuto referenze molto positive sui programmi teamsystem, che lo trovano molto affidabile, facile nell'uso e sopratutto aggiornato con largo anticipo rispetto ai programmi concorrenti. 
Il prezzo effettivamente risulta più alto di quello pagato dalla sottoscritta. Forse è questa l'unica remora che non mi fa del tutto convinta di emigrare verso teamsystem, anche se, mi riferiscono i colleghi, che trovano impeccabile e tempestivo il servizio di assistenza del rivenditore di zona. Sapete darmi ulteriori informazioni sul software e sul rivenditore? Non sò sè vietato inserire link in questo forum ma cmq il sito del rivenditore in questione è questo: www.infomart.it/teamsystem
Attendo vs notizie
Saluti Debora

----------


## roby

Ciao Debora, no, non ti preoccupare, non è vietato inserire link sul forum... :-) 
Il software teamsystem e' senz'altro valido. Lo conosco. Secondo me la scelta dipende molto da quante posizioni lo studio deve seguire. Noi abbiamo predisposto un ottimo software di contabilità, ma facciamo un errore, lo vendiamo ad un prezzo basso e questo fa pensare che non sia valido... Vedi http://www.commercialistatelematico.com/$file/_id1/4/_id2/0000005792.pdf
****
Ma suggerisco anche di guardare su questo forum le centinaia e centinaia di interventi che parlano proprio di questo software, ti renderai conto che è apprezzatissimo da tutti, e questa e' la migliore pubblicità che si può fare l programma, vedi http://forum.commercialistatelematic...atico-115.html
Se non hai troppe posizioni ti consiglio di provare quello, poi dopo che l'avrei provato potai valutare...

----------


## danilo sciuto

Aggiungo che sono disponibili sul canale youtube alcuni video tutorial, che spiegano come usare il programma.
Basta inserire la voce blustring sul canale youtube.

----------


## Damy.C

Grazie a questo software, riesco a gestire gli adempimenti fiscali davvero senza grandi stress;
Prova a dare un'occhiata:  Software Contabile Telematico: programma per la gestione di contabilità, bilanci, adempimenti fiscali, fatturazione 
Ma poi non c'è un software migliore di un altro, in fin dei conti:
Sya tutto nell'abitudine. Io per esempio lavoravo da Dio con Ipsoa (da molti criticato), che poi ho cambiato solo per una questione economica (riduzione generale dei costi in Studio, e qualche battibecco di troppo con il mio concessionario). 
Ciao

----------

